

Catholic church launches 'Confession' iPhone app - dchs
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12391129

======
winestock
I'm sorry, dchs, but this is neither hackerly nor even newsworthy. This app is
barely a step above the laminated cards posted outside confessionals in most
Catholic churches.

Here's a direct link to the app: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/confession-a-
roman-catholic/i...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/confession-a-roman-
catholic/id416019676?mt=8&ls=1)

Any practicing Catholic would know this stuff cold by adolescence. A worrisome
"feature" is "password protected profiles." You'd better choose a secure
password, or anyone who steals your iPhone will have (even more) blackmail
material on you.

